# Dvořák - Op. 13 - Symphony No. 4 in D minor



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

Conductor: István Kertész 
Orchestra: London Symphony Orchestra

In the description of the video:
_Late 1873 and early 1874 saw a turning point in the development of Dvořák’s musical expression. After a period of major influence from the German Neo-Romantics, Dvořák's distinctive compositional style came into its own, characterised by a departure from his “unending” melodies in favour of more concise and more periodic thematic treatment, and a more conscientious selection of musical material and its formal arrangement within the individual movements. The composer’s instrumentation was also no longer the dense Wagnerian score, adopting a simpler yet more vibrant expression and clearer sound. The first representative of this period is Symphony No. 4 in D minor. In view of the fact that the work is attributed the same key as the seventh symphony, the Fourth is sometimes given the subtitle “Little”, to distinguish it from the heroic “Great” seventh symphony.





_


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Very good, preferences ; Istvan Kertesz-Rafael Kubelik-Otmar Suitner 
In that order.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Despite the claims in the quote, the slow movement clearly reminds one of the Tannhäuser ouverture/pilgrim's chorale.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Very good.. Kertesz/LSO is excellent...this work should be a concert staple...


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

despite a really beautiful (and indeed somewhat Wagnerian) slow movement, the symphony is overall Dvorak's weakest, partly because of the somewhat perfunctory finale.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

I voted 'good' very good, but hesitated whether to mark it as good. His 2nd and 4th symphonies have never clicked for me but I adore all of the rest of the symphonies.

P.S. I did go back and mark it down to 'good'. There is no reason for favoritism just because he is one of my top 3 favorite composers. I do absolutely love Nos. 3 and 5 to 9. Definitely 'excellent' for those. Symphony No. 1 probably deserves a 'very good' and I would rank it ahead of Nos. 2 & 4.


----------

